# some of my aquatic buddies!



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

I keep marine tanks but have a FW planted tank in the works so for now ill share some pics of my current setups....































































Thats it for now


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

is that a cuttlefish?!?!?!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice reef tank! You have some unique creatures. _How many gallons?_


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

Its a 90 gallon sps reef...i have a pair of cuttlefish in a 30 gallon cube and the other photos are of my 36 gallon mixed reef.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They are really gorgeous!!


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you  here are a few more pics...




































Here is an old full tank shot....I have made many upgrades since that photo was taken but i still really like this shot


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Lovely photos.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Congrats,mate! Great looking marine set up and good photos :supz:


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

just messing with the camera...here is what i came up with


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So pretty!!!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

While I know nothing about marine aquariums, the photos are nice!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Is this a pistol shrimp?


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

no it is a harlequin shrimp.


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

Got a new fish that i am pretty excited about so i wanted to share some photos 


















And here is an attempt at a macro of two of my larger coral colonies.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Is that an angel of some kind.
Nice SPS btw. I'm working on my first reef currently. A 55g mixed, 25g sump/fuge
430watts, asm g1 skimmer, 2 korlias, ect...man this hobby is expensive. I just need to finish 
the plumbing and wiring.
I belong to www.bostonreefers.org without them I'd have another freshwater tank. :bounce:


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats on your new reef tank and best of luck with it. Id be happy to help with any questions you may have along the way  and yes it is a red sea regal angel.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks! Nice angel. Whats your set-up?


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

Its a 90 gallon SPS dominated reef with some LPS...Mainly acan lords are the only lps i collect  Im running 2X 250W pheonix 14K hqi's, 2x54w Power Chrome T5 actinics and 4 x 1W LED lunar lights. DIY auto top off, 30 gallon sump/fuge, DAS EX-1 skimmer, 40W UV, DIY PO4 fluidized bed reactor, DIY carbon fluidized bed reactor, 1/4 hp chiller, Mag 9.5 return pump, Gen X 1200gph driving all the filtration / chiller off of a DIY manifold. DIY fan hooked up to a a relay on a thermomstat to help with evaporative cooling. UHhhh and the list goes on hahah. I also plan to upgrade to a 6 foot tank when the fish get a bit bigger


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice. Are you running the UV 24/7? Or only with new fish/corals. And are you running a Calc. reactor or using a 2 part.


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

I use kalk in my top off water in the auto top off...The UV i run 24/7. I also have 2 peristalic dosing pumps that dose 2 part daily. I am in an apartment and ran out of real estate to fit a calcium reactor and CO2 setup.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

wow those are some of the coolest, craziest, and weird fish i have ever seen in a tank.

Great Job!


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks here is an updated shot of my tank....I recently broke down my other tanks and combined them into this one...So in turn i started a planted tank in place of my other reef tank i had 








And my new ORA snowflake clown


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

great tank


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice tank. Where did you did you buy those ORA clowns?


----------

